# why does organic milk taste like...



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

bandaids?







:

ok I haven't eaten a bandaid in quite a few years







: but I swear that sometimes when I drink organic cow's milk, it has this weird aftertaste that totally reminds me of the smell of bandaids. I noticed it first with Nature's Promise brand- I can't even drink that stuff- and while other brands are much better I notice that the closer it gets to the sell by date, the stronger this aftertaste becomes.

I have never, ever noticed this with non-organic milk, so it must be something to do with that. ?????


----------



## frogguruami (Sep 21, 2004)

I have never had any milk taste like bandaids. Maybe it is the container it is in????

I will admit to thinking my raw milk smells like fried chicken. LOL

Maybe we are both just really weird.


----------



## Talon's Mom (Sep 11, 2006)

The organic milk we use is so tasty! It's Organic Valley and there is just something about it that is so creamy. Or maybe it's just my imagination because it's organic and I'm thinking there is no pus in it like conventional.







Have you tried that brand?


----------



## guestmama9916 (Jun 24, 2006)

That's pretty weird. It might have something to do with it being Ultra High temp pasteurized. Check the label to see if it says Ultra. If so, it doesn't even need refridgeration while in the store. They only put it in the refridgerated section so people will buy it. I wish they wouldn't ultra pasteurize organic milk but they do.

Kim


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

nope- it's Organic Valley and it's not ultrapasteurized, just regular. I swear. I've tried like five different brands and it's always there- Organic Valley is probably the best, but the closer it gets to the sell by the stronger the bandaid taste is.


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

can't be worse than the "musky" taste of goatsmilk when you're not used to it


----------



## mama2gracie (Jan 13, 2005)

we buy the whole foods brand of milk that is rbgh free - it tastes GREAT! you could try that.


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

I agree, the whole foods brand is good, but I don't think it's organic, right? I'm confused about that, I mean, supposedly WF has all these standards of care for the animals, but I wonder what they feed the cows that make their brand of milk. We actually don't drink a lot of milk but I do have it around for times like tonight when I made chocolate cake









Crystal- I only give DD goat's milk (when the breastmilk runs out) and I cannot bring myself to drink it! she sucks it right down no problem though!


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

You want it to drink with the chocolate cake or to make the chocolate cake? Cuz I have a couple of recipes and one box mix where you don't have to use milk.

Yummmm...chocolate cake....


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

drink it with. for some reason nothing else washes it down quite the same way! even though I often feel like the milk is just as bad for me as the cake lol


----------



## BookGoddess (Nov 6, 2005)

I haven't noticed that and I drink Organic Valley ocassionally. If I can get the Strauss Family Creamery milk I drink that since it's not homogenized. Have you tried the Strauss whole milk? No smell and it taste yummy!


----------



## BeagleMommy (May 26, 2006)

Find a cowshare locally (realmilk.com) and try raw.
That way you get all the vitamins and enzymes to help you digest the milk.
'Cuz milk really does vary by the cow. Good cow = good milk.







:


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

yeah it's just not worth it to me to go out of my way for a trip an hour away for a jug of milk when I drink it less than once a week, yk?

and the thing is, organic milk SHOULD taste better than Garelick farms or whatever mainstream, hormone antibiotic laden crap but it doesn't. not to me. of course I'll still buy it b/c I care more about how the cows are treated than what the milk tastes like.

I wonder if this has something to do w/ being a supertaster. you know those tests in school where they'd pass around that little piece of paper and to most people it tastes like nothing, but some people can taste the bitterness, well I could always taste the bitterness very strongly. And when I ask DH to taste the milk he couldn't taste the "bandaid" flavor either,







and he's definitely not a supertaster. so maybe it's just my darn overactive taste buds.


----------



## ikesmom (Oct 29, 2005)

I thought it smells like duck feathers







seriously when I was pg I kept buying lactose free and it tasted nasty. I am intollerant. I kept trying other brands but I couldn't stomach them. I asked people and they said it was just me.


----------



## Progressive_Mom (Sep 2, 2006)

I drink Horizon Organic milk and I think it has a very sweet taste ... almost too sweet IMO.


----------



## kirei (Dec 2, 2004)

I really dislike the taste of most Organic milk and I realized the problem was the ultra-pasturization. All of Organic Valley's milk is ultra-pasturized except for their non-homogenized milk, and that's the only one that tastes as good as non-organic milk.

Why do they even need to make the milk ultra-pasturized??? I just hate that.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirei* 
I really dislike the taste of most Organic milk and I realized the problem was the ultra-pasturization. All of Organic Valley's milk is ultra-pasturized except for their non-homogenized milk, and that's the only one that tastes as good as non-organic milk.

Why do they even need to make the milk ultra-pasturized??? I just hate that.

Actually, their milk is available either way. Maybe your store only carries the ultra-pasteurized? I know mine carries ultra-pasteurized in the quart size (handy for buying when we're going out of town and will need some when we get home and don't want to have to remember to run to the store on the way home from the airport), but all their other sizes are not ultra-pasteurized. If it really bugs you, I'd ask your store's dairy buyer. If your store doesn't sell a lot of organic milk, they may want the ultra-past for that reason, but if they have a lot of turnover, they might be willing to switch some of their sizes.


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

yeah, it's definitely just "normal" pasteurized Organic Valley, I don't buy ultra ever.


----------



## lauriem33 (Nov 9, 2005)

Yeah, ultra-pasteurized gives me the willies. That shouldn't be organic. It can be put out on the shelf next to those unrefrigerated soy/rice milk boxes, but they don't because people think milk should come from the fridge (and it should). Though I love the company of Organic Valley, I hate that they ultra pasteurize so I don't buy any.

Do you have any local organic brands at any of your stores that are "regular" pasteurized and not homogonized either? We have a brand that is only distributed in my state and the farm is actually only about 40 miles from my house. It comes in glass bottles, and though I usually buy skim, the 2% and whole milk, and the heavy cream are to die for. Yummm...........

Also an FYI for anyone who doesn't know. Horizon Organic is a huge confinement factory "organic" farm. So if that goes against your reasons for buying organic, it's something to look into. There's a good article about it here:
http://www.organicconsumers.org/2006/article_1322.cfm


----------



## PrettyBird (Jun 19, 2005)

It is probably the paper container, I would try to find it in glass bottles. They sell it that way at my HFS, and you return them to get your deposit back. Plus it is not ultrapasturized or homogenized.


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

a HA!!! now you're on to something. I think the only time I really haven't tasted the bandaid flavor is in a local organic one, that comes in plastic! good thinking. but, they don't carry it at WF







: maybe I can request it from them...


----------

